# Waterless wash concentrate: Recommendations



## Naddy37

I'm just coming to the end of Meguiars D115 waterless wash. It's an awesome product, but, at nearly £70 it's also expensive!

Anyone have any recommendations for another product, MUST be a concentrate. 'Off the self' products are no good for me at all due to the amount of use.

Otherwise it's a deep breath and splash out £70


----------



## Sicskate

I've had good results with Adams waterless and rinseless washes from prestige car care. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Another vote for Adams


----------



## tosh

Optimum Opti Clean or CarPro Ech2o. Both available in 16/32oz and Gallons. 

I would try a small bottle first before you commit to a gallon as waterless washing is a really individual thing. As you know, once you find something you're happy with, it's difficult to let it go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matty.13

Adams one is very good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

I prefer Ech2o over ONR. Not tried the Adams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sean ryan

Adams Waterless Wash is great it's very lubey also Adams Rinseless Wash is a concentrate and you can make there Waterless Wash from it,

https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wash-dry/products/adams-new-waterless-wash-gallon

https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wash-dry/products/adams-rinseless-wash-gallon


----------



## Naddy37

Thanks all for the recommendations. Went for the Rinseless Wash from Adams :thumb:

Hopefully it'll arrive tomorrow so I can test it on the chauffeur workhorse.


----------



## ftoed

Hi - how did you get on with this? I was using the Megs D115 but as the price and risen was looking for something else too.


----------



## Jack R

I love this stuff and have just reordered it so I have a fresh bottle on my shelf


----------



## Naddy37

ftoed said:


> Hi - how did you get on with this? I was using the Megs D115 but as the price and risen was looking for something else too.


Superb product! Daily wash on the chauffeur e-class takes around 40 mins!


----------



## ftoed

great, thanks. I'll order some.


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Thank you all for the recommendations and our orders .

Here are the dilution ratios for rinseless wash 

Rinseless Wash
16:1 - waterless washing spray
64:1 - clay lubricant
6:1 - pre-wash/pre-soak solution


----------



## bense556

Just taken delivery of a bottle of the Adams today, and already used it during a break in the rain. First time using rinseless wash, and it is so easy to use! Washing my 6 series has literally taken 15 minutes, a couple of noodle wash pads and my drying towel! Much easier than my normal wash routine, that takes a good 90 minutes!


----------

